# I Wonder What Keystone Will Do With This One?



## 1stTimeAround (Sep 22, 2004)

Hey guys and gals!! action

Well, this weekend I was washing and waxing the camper and decided to finally complete the winterization mod that I started two winters ago. We never use the fresh water tank so was never in any real hurry.

Well, while camping over the July 4th holiday, the campground we were at had a transformer blow. This particular transformer ran the water pump at the campground that supplied water to all the camp sites. Needless to say, we were without water. After talking with one of my neighbors, he mentioned that it wasn't a big deal for him because he had filled up his fresh tank when he got there, so he could brush teeth, use the bathroom, and even shower if necessary.

This incident and the smart thinking of my neighbor, thrust me into completing the winterization kit install, so in the event of another outage like this one, we could use our fresh tank to 'get us by' until service is restored. So, this weekend after the 'wash and wax' marathon was over, I put a little water in the fresh tank to test the pump and all. Well, guess what I found??? Some genius at Keystone screwed one of the 3/8" self tapping screws that hold the underbelly on INTO my fresh water tank.
















It is clearly obvious that this is in its original location and that it has not been altered or messed with, but sure enough, there is a hole in my fresh tank!!!

I have not called Keystone yet, but what do ya'll think, will they cover it, should they cover it, etc.?

I wish I had checked long ago. The fresh tank was filled during my PDI, but the ground all around me was wet and we didn't get on the ground and look under the camper to the extent that you would have seen this leak.

Anyone ever change a fresh tank?

Jason


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

All I can say is you'll never know if you don't ask. Now I'm glad I filled all 3 tanks up when I first brought it home. I couldn't imagine trying to argue a new fresh tank two years out of warranty.

Good luck.

Tim


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

Good luck but if they don't want to cover it you can patch it with a fairly high level of long term success. Let us know what happens.

BTW - At your PDI it may not have leaked as it would have been just done and the screw may have been nice and tight in the hole it made. Now that you have pulled it some things have opened up.


----------



## Ghosty (Jan 17, 2005)

Simple answer --

If its under warranty they will -- if not -- they won't --

I have seen that Keystone normally holds true to their guns on the warramnty dates and will give you a long run around before finally saying "Sorry - its out of warranty"..

Intially they will tell you to go to the dealer and get a cost estimate --yad ayda -- the first question you need to ask is "WILL YOU COVER THIS NOW"...

now completely off subject but I always fill my tanks up on every trip -- I learned that the hrd way the very first trip we took -- went to Garner State park and during the first night the pump station got hit by a electric storm -- no one had water for two days -- no one but the guys that had water in their water holding tanks...


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

That's a bummer, Jason!









It would be an easy mistake, as they use shorter screws on the belly pan in the areas around the tanks, than they do elsewhere. I guess Gilligan was distracted! Along those lines, one issue that might come up is if the pan has ever been dropped, say to install a QuickieFlush. If that was the case, Keystone might claim that the damage was done after manufacture (and they might even be right







).

In any case, I'm sure swapping out tanks would be a project. I would look for ways to repair the hole first. At least it's not very big!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## kbrazielTx (Apr 29, 2004)

I feel your pain. We just had our freshwater tank replaced for the same reason. The only difference is our Outback is only 4 months old. If they do not fix it under warranty then trade the thing in for one of those fancy 5th Wheels with Quad Bunks














Just kidding. As stated earlier you can put some silicone and put the screw back in the hole or get a soldering iron and melt the hole shut. I have had some other camper friends do that when they had a leak. Works well for a long time.

Good Luck!!!!!
KB


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

kbrazielTx said:


> or get a soldering iron and melt the hole shut. I have had some other camper friends do that when they had a leak. Works well for a long time.


Really? Wow!
I guess if the only option is replacing the tank, that would be worth a try, but as thin as that tank is, I would be very afraid of ending up with a much bigger hole than I started with! Brave... very brave!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## 1stTimeAround (Sep 22, 2004)

The news is looking better! Being that this was the first travel trailer I had owned and really knew nothing about them, my wife and I decided at purchase to go ahead and take advantage of the free reaming by the dealer and buy the extended warranty. Talk about a stroke of luck, the fresh tank is fully convered by the wararnty with zero deductible. I thought the plan we bought only included the slides and major appliances, I was wrong!

I called my dealer and they said it is between $300-500 just in labor ($99/hour, 3-5 hours) and then the cost of the tank $107.80 plus tax. The extended warranty will pay for itself in just this one instance, if all works out!!

Hopefully I won't need any of the tips of you all suggested, but if I do, trust me, I'll be in touch.

Jason


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

That's great, Jason!

I would not have even thought of that.







It sounds like you will be ready to go soon.

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

That's AWESOME, Jason!!!! Sometimes insurance actually DOES pay for itself!!!

1 more in the camp FOR Extended Warranties (Fire Shields are up - bring it on boys!!!














)


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

wolfwood said:


> That's AWESOME, Jason!!!! Sometimes insurance actually DOES pay for itself!!!
> 
> 1 more in the camp FOR Extended Warranties (Fire Shields are up - bring it on boys!!!
> 
> ...


You know that had he actually used the tank during the first year the requirement for the extended reaming would not be required. You have to find a better example if you want to justify ANY extended repair plan.


----------



## Katrina (Dec 16, 2004)

Sounds like it's gonna work out for you Jason.
Glad to hear it.


----------



## 1stTimeAround (Sep 22, 2004)

I agree with Andy! The reason why I bought the warranty is because of all the things I knew that I didn't know. Now, I'll do a better job during my PDI, and make sure to 'test' each and every piece, part, outlet, holding tank, storage area, etc. prior to the factory warranty running out.

I can say, at this time, that I'm glad we bought the warranty for circumstances like this one, but I don't know if I would buy one again. With knowledge come power and when you don't have the knowledge, having the protection is important. Now that I'm more knowledgeable and have a larger bank of resources, namely you fine folks, the warranty is probably not something I would do again.

BUT IT IS SAVING MY BUTT NOW!!!! WOOOOHHHOOOOO!!

Jason


----------



## Katrina (Dec 16, 2004)

1stTimeAround said:


> I agree with Andy!Â The reason why I bought the warranty is because of all the things I knew that I didn't know.Â Now, I'll do a better job during my PDI, and make sure to 'test' each and every piece, part, outlet, holding tank, storage area, etc. prior to the factory warranty running out.
> 
> I can say, at this time, that I'm glad we bought the warranty for circumstances like this one, but I don't know if I would buy one again.Â With knowledge come power and when you don't have the knowledge, having the protection is important.Â Now that I'm more knowledgeable and have a larger bank of resources, namely you fine folks, the warranty is probably not something I would do again.
> 
> ...


I suppose the warranty may be good protection for somebody thats man enough to admit he doesn't know everything about trailers (good job Jason).

But generally speaking, I agree with Doug.

GM tried to get me for about 1500 bucks to add a fourth year of coverage on my new truck. I decided that I'll take my chances on needing a transmission or something during that 4th year. i figure if it lasted the first three years, then it will prolly last till year 5 or 6 and I'll be buying it then anyways.


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

CamperAndy said:


> wolfwood said:
> 
> 
> > That's AWESOME, Jason!!!!Â Sometimes insurance actually DOES pay for itself!!!
> ...


I agree - new toy - test out ALL the systems!

As for "better example if you want to justify ANY extended repair plan".... 
Most convincing Personal experience? 
* $2000 total saved on transmission work needed on Honda van 2 months after factory warranty expired 
* $3,000 total saved on work needed on GE oven/stove 1yr after factory warranty
dead Dell computer 3 weeks after factory warranty 
* $1000+ saved on Maytag Washer 8 months after factory warranty expired

Issues not due to "user error", lack of maintenance, mis-use/non-use, or poor choice in selecting lower quality Products.

Certainly, its a personal choice. But based on our own experiences, Wolfwood buys the insurance on most of the BIG ticket items (certainly not on everything). For us, the ROI has been proven.


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Jason glad to hear you had the extended warranty and that it is all being covered









Don


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Hopefully our extended warranty will pay off for us one of these days, not that I want anything to happen for it to pay off...

Score one for us suckers









Dawn sunny


----------



## mountainlady56 (Feb 13, 2006)

skippershe said:


> Hopefully our extended warranty will pay off for us one of these days, not that I want anything to happen for it to pay off...
> 
> Score one for us suckers
> 
> ...


I'm with you, Dawn!
Here's where I have to admit that just because I'm female and don't have all the "know-how", mechanically, nor the physical ability, due to disability, I "covered my butt" with the extended warranty, too!! I don't on home appliances, usually, unless they're VERY expensive. However, I generally do on vehicles, etc., just because I can't fix them myself, and don't have a spouse to do it, either. BTW, the first husband I had? PLEASE don't let him decide to fix something..........it was always a trip to the ER, several days of missed work, then STILL having to pay somebody to fix it!! He messed up the wiring in our station wagon, trying to save money putting in a brake controller.........it took the car repair people FOREVER to undo the damage he did!! shy 
Darlene action


----------

